
Inside Microsoft’s quest for a topological quantum computer - jonbaer
http://www.nature.com/news/inside-microsoft-s-quest-for-a-topological-quantum-computer-1.20774
======
ddrum001
I'm glad that Microsoft is throwing this "hail mary" \- topological QCs could
be much trickier to build initially, but they scale much better since they
don't suffer from the same type of decoherence issues as others.

